# public house installation



## b.carroll.electrical (Feb 20, 2008)

hi there. 

I am installing vent fans in the toilets of a public house and wish to know if i can put them through a flat roof with a solid plastic pipe and a 'mushroom' on top as there is no other means of ventilation. 

thank you for your time
Brendan Carroll


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

AFAIC, it is the responsibility of the HVAC contractor to install ducts & venting. The electrician's responsibility ends at wiring the actual fan.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Assuming he is here in the UK things are a LOT different 
Ducting, venting, trenching, mech fitting, bits of plumbing, suspended ceiling etc. UK sparks end up doing most things, that is why it 'used to be' such a long apprenticeship. [have a look at the _*advise(sic) please*_ thread....be an electrician in xx weeks where xx is a very small number ]:no: Different if you are on a 'site', but otherwise ....

In our case , ' we don't do gas and we certainly don't do toilets '. Been going since 1946 and have never yet painted the workshop; got close to chosing the colours a couple of times...but we have always been busy. Must be doing something right:thumbup:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

seem to be fitting hand wash/ over sink water heaters weekly. do we curse old speed fit fittings. give me copper pipe any day.:thumbsup:


----------

